# ❄️ice bucket challenge



## Cat1964 (Aug 24, 2014)

So my lovely sister has nominated me to do the ice bucket challenge. I'm not feeling myself this past couple of days so I'm putting it off till I feel better. I had warned Sophie not to nominate me!! Sophie has done hers. Just wondering if anyone on here has been nominated and done their challenge yet?


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 24, 2014)

ARE YOU NUTS!? 

I've already got a stinking cold and the RA is playing up. That's my excuse anyway and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 24, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> ARE YOU NUTS!?
> 
> I've already got a stinking cold and the RA is playing up. That's my excuse anyway and I'm sticking to it.



I think I have a cold or am coming down with one. That's why I'm putting mine off until I feel better. I've seen lots of hilarious ice bucket challenges on Facebook. Can't say I'm looking forward to doing mine


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm a kill joy, I wouldn't do it.  I already donate to the Motor Neurone society because my grandad died of it and it is a truly hideous disease, so I applaud those who do it, but ice cold water would be torture I just couldn't


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> I'm a kill joy, I wouldn't do it.  I already donate to the Motor Neurone society because my grandad died of it and it is a truly hideous disease, so I applaud those who do it, but ice cold water would be torture I just couldn't



Have to admit, I wouldn't do it either. It's good to raise awareness and raise money for what is a relatively unknown disease that receives very little funding from more official sources. Big Pharma aren't interested due to the basic numbers: I believe there are around 6,000 sufferers of MND in the UK at any one time, versus 3.5m with diabetes and goodness knows how many with the various cancers. I actually applied to run the MNDA support forum back in 2009 and would have got the job except that I live in Southampton and they are based in Northampton and they wanted someone on site. 

I'm a bit averse to these 'viral' campaigns though, that pressure people to participate in things they may not want to do. Fine for those who do, no problem, but as with all these things I suspect there is a minority who succumb to peer pressure or possibly bullying. I don't know how to solve that conundrum, it just needs to remain light-hearted I suppose, and the 'one-upmanship' kept under control. 

Good luck to you though Cat, I hope you get well soon and can get it over with! 

p.s. just tested and see I wrote this with a BG of 2.9


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 24, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Have to admit, I wouldn't do it either. It's good to raise awareness and raise money for what is a relatively unknown disease that receives very little funding from more official sources. Big Pharma aren't interested due to the basic numbers: I believe there are around 6,000 sufferers of MND in the UK at any one time, versus 3.5m with diabetes and goodness knows how many with the various cancers. I actually applied to run the MNDA support forum back in 2009 and would have got the job except that I live in Southampton and they are based in Northampton and they wanted someone on site.
> 
> I'm a bit averse to these 'viral' campaigns though, that pressure people to participate in things they may not want to do. Fine for those who do, no problem, but as with all these things I suspect there is a minority who succumb to peer pressure or possibly bullying. I don't know how to solve that conundrum, it just needs to remain light-hearted I suppose, and the 'one-upmanship' kept under control.
> 
> ...



Well done for typing and thinking on 2.9, I'd be a gibbering shaking wreck, hope you're having some jelly babies now.  I support the notion of what they're doing and my family has always supported Motor Neurone causes because we saw the horrible suffering and lack of treatment first hand, but I'm not keen on the pressure aspect of the nominations, especially as not everyone can afford to donate or for that matter afford the water if they're on a meter.  I do respect those who do good things, and it is a good thing to raise money and awareness I just hope people don't feel too pressured


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow Northie, hope you're tucking in to the jelly babies now. As I'm not feeling well today I am not doing it. My ears and throat are sore too now and I have a raging headache. My gland in my neck feels like a huge marble and when you touch it it's so sore. I know I am going to feel a bit pressured to do the challenge but I'm only going to do it when I feel well enough. All my friends have done it and put it on Facebook and I must say some of them are hilarious. When I do it I am going to make sure the front doorway is clear and a warm shower is running.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> Wow Northie, hope you're tucking in to the jelly babies now. As I'm not feeling well today I am not doing it. My ears and throat are sore too now and I have a raging headache. My gland in my neck feels like a huge marble and when you touch it it's so sore. I know I am going to feel a bit pressured to do the challenge but I'm only going to do it when I feel well enough. All my friends have done it and put it on Facebook and I must say some of them are hilarious. When I do it I am going to make sure the front doorway is clear and a warm shower is running.



I tackled it with a Percy Pig followed up with a cheese and onion omelette and chips 

I've already done the 'challenge' when I think about it. When I was running my first marathon, in Sheffield in 1984, it was mid-June and the temperature was in the high 80sF. About 18 miles in a child with a bucket of cold water decided he would 'cool me down' by throwing it over me - the shock nearly killed me!  I must add that I was in such a state anyway from the heat and the running, my training had totally unprepared me for the run.

I hope you are feeling better soon Cat, sounds horrible  Get yourself to a doctor if it gets any worse!


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 24, 2014)

The worrying thing is the gland in my throat, even hubby had a feel and agreed it feels like a big hard marble. I'm probably just coming down with some sort of lurgy.  I don't go back to work till Wednesday so plenty of time to chill and get better.


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think I'd do it either, I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to shock the body with such freezing water.  Hopefully no one will nominate me!

Hope you feel better soon Cat.xx


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 24, 2014)

If anyone nominates me, I'll tell them to go forth and multiply.


----------



## margie (Aug 24, 2014)

It's mutated a bit now, some people are doing it but for a charity of their own choice rather than MND. 

I have been nominated but I won't be doing it. It is a combination of peer pressure and group think that will get people to do it, they don't want to look like they are a killjoy, letting the side down or being a chicken, but you are more likely to get more flack by not doing it than just going along. 

Cat you are meant to do the challenge within either 24 or 48 hours, so I would say that you are exempt as you are too ill!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2014)

How about this alternative?

Terrific idea!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 25, 2014)

I am doing mine tonight.......

my wife and 5 year old have already participated.....


----------



## ypauly (Aug 25, 2014)

Northerner said:


> How about this alternative?
> 
> Terrific idea!



You got my nomination to try out your new alternative




P.S I wasn't supposed to get wet and as you can see on the video I panicked at the end as I was still wearing my pump. All good fun though.


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2014)

Its all over facebook a few mates have done it, was sad to see a young lad died through it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2014)

ypauly said:


> P.S I wasn't supposed to get wet and as you can see on the video I panicked at the end as I was still wearing my pump. All good fun though.



I must admit Paul, it was very funny, including your very professional speech beforehand  Have you forgiven her yet?



Steff said:


> Its all over facebook a few mates have done it, was sad to see a young lad died through it



It seems to be the way these things go, to extremes, as pressures become greater. Same with 'planking' and 'neck-nomination'


----------



## ypauly (Aug 25, 2014)

Forgive is not a word I'm using lol now revenge that's a word


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2014)

ypauly said:


> Forgive is not a word I'm using lol now revenge that's a word



Bear in mind that she is the font of all Paul-Pump knowledge!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 25, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Bear in mind that she is the font of all Paul-Pump knowledge!



And has access to the remote control lol



Yet strangely happy to soak me while i'm wearing it so knowledge of electronics is somewhat lacking


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 28, 2014)

Northerner said:


> It seems to be the way these things go, to extremes, as pressures become greater. Same with 'planking' and 'neck-nomination'



21 Reasons Why The Ice Bucket Challenge Needs To End Right Now


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> 21 Reasons Why The Ice Bucket Challenge Needs To End Right Now



Liked the 'Flashdance' at the end


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 28, 2014)

They forgot these 2 reasons:

The firemen that are in critical condition:

http://news.yahoo.com/kentucky-firefighter-critical-ice-bucket-challenge-mishap-184951538.html

The isle of Colonsay ran out of water:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...water-residents-did-Ice-Bucket-Challenge.html

and of course Tesco are running out of ice - boo hoo.

This is all descending into emotional blackmail not dissimilar to the old nominate 5 friends to send a letter to or bad luck will fall upon you.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2014)

Vicsetter said:


> They forgot these 2 reasons:
> 
> The firemen that are in critical condition:
> 
> ...



I've thought that for a while about this type of activity, it's just chain letters translated from the 1970s into today's technology really. FB is full of things, like 'only those who care will put this on their profile for a day'. I'm afraid I ignore anything that tries to coerce me to do something, just as I never buy anything from someone who knocks on my door. I give to charities and individuals that I have thought carefully about


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been nominated - am ignoring it I think.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2014)

Very clever


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 1, 2014)

Very good Alan.

I've seen a number of these 'challenges' recently where people are not using ice - have they run out or not really into the spirit of the thing.  I also note that some people are donating to other charities (like Macmillan).

Should we do a 'eat a stick of rock for diabetes UK' challenge?


----------



## Maryanne29 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been told I shouldn't do it because of heart problems. But my daughter did it and on the video it looks almost painful!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 1, 2014)

As always, I am delightfully ignorant of such lunacy!

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2014)

*How much has the Ice Bucket Challenge achieved?*

The media is reaching saturation point in its coverage of the ice bucket challenge. But what has actually been achieved?

The format is simple - somebody has water, often full of ice cubes, dumped over their head. They then nominate people they know to undertake the same challenge.

There have been in excess of 2.4 million ice bucket-related videos posted on Facebook, and 28 million people have uploaded, commented on or liked ice bucket-related posts.

On image sharing website Instagram there have been 3.7 million videos uploaded with the hashtags #ALSicebucketchallenge and #icebucketchallenge. Justin Bieber's has been the most popular - with about one million "likes".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-29013707


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, on the upside, it has resulted in a massive boost to the amount of cash donated to the charity. So that was good (even if the means of achieving it was stupid and crass, in my opinion).

Andy (just give money to charity without the stunts) HB


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2014)

Just think not long ago all the celebs were on about save water save water now there wasting copious amounts on this


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 2, 2014)

It is crass and tasteless and many are being guilted into it which is wrong, but from reading that article it has at least had the effect of raising both awareness and funds for a little known disease. So, not all bad?


----------



## PhilT (Sep 2, 2014)

Out of all the millions who have supposedly done the challange, I wonder how many have actually donated anything to charity. Very few I reckon, as most of the people that do it are only trying to get one over on their mates and that they can brag about it by posting youtube videos.

Call me a cynic but as with most things these days it's more about self promotion than charity.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2014)

*Woman breaks her neck after completing ice bucket challenge*

Doctors feared a British woman broke her neck after she slipped and knocked herself unconscious while doing the ice bucket challenge.

Footage uploaded online shows Amanda Davey, a 40-year-old beauty salon manager, leaping out of a garden chair, soaked and shivering, after her mother poured ice-cold water over her head.

The mother-of-two is then seen racing into the kitchen to dry herself off but slips on the tiled floor and bangs her head.

http://news.msn.co.nz/worldnews/8901595/woman-breaks-her-neck-after-completing-ice-bucket-challenge

Somewhat misleading headline!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 5, 2014)

just a slightly misleading headline!! lol

I popped to Matalan on the way to the hospital and for some reason Minnie mouse was chucking icy water over one of the staff, I left quickly just it case it got dangerous!!


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 7, 2014)

Choosing a charity with your head and your heart


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2014)

Mart has been nominated by his bro he said no way


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 8, 2014)

I was nominated, I didn't do it, but I did donate because the charity does excellent work (but I donate anyway monthly).  I didn't do it because the luck I'm having I'd slip, land on the dog break her remaining toes and knock myself out.  I'm already feeling a bit "final destination" no need to encourage it any further


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2014)

Do you think it will catch on?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2014)

When I was young I used to Windsurf in winter in ice filled lakes. Boat & Jetski in the North Sea all year.  Older & might have a few more brains now (wife doesn't think so).       Good luck Cat !


----------

